# what type you think is the stereotype alpha male???



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

in my opinion ENTJ


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I agree- ENTJ or maybe ESTJ


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Honestly... in au the male stereotype is ESFP. The culture is different... and ENTJ's are seen as a bit uptight and weird. If you can't sit around a bbq, kick a footy, and drink a beer while wearing a singlet then you're seen as an uptight buzzkill.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

xSTP

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

There is only one alpha type-- The Chad (TM).


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

knifey said:


> If you can't sit around a bbq, kick a footy, and drink a beer while wearing a singlet then you're seen as an uptight buzzkill.


That's not alpha, that's pathetic.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

pwowq said:


> That's not alpha, that's pathetic.


...well I agree... but I'm not sure who's version of "alpha male" isn't pathetic so...


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Entj
estj
estp


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

This thread reminds me of that awesome movie, The Tao of Steve (2000)


----------



## Doom_Knight (Apr 17, 2017)

ESTP
ESTJ
ENTJ
ENTP

In that order.

Sensors tend to be more conventional thus sensor men are usually more stereotypical manly.


----------



## elight (Nov 11, 2014)

In this order:

ESTJ - in my experience those are the likeable, dependable and universally popular alpha guys
ESTP - definitely alphas but often giant assholes as well
ENTJ - also alphas but usually too weird for mainstream taste

My theory is that high Te makes people scary (scary guy = alpha, in a way).


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

How many threads do we need to talk about "alpha males"? My body is still recovering from cringing at one in the INTJ forum.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENTJs play alpha but if they dont hold themselves back they become the "cool friend that you are too scared to date".
Thus my ENTJ friend has become the king of friend zone by maintaining his "alpha" style.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> How many threads do we need to talk about "alpha males"? My body is still recovering from cringing at one in the INTJ forum.


So much fucking cringe.

edit: I think I worked it out. I think mad hatter wants to know whether they would be an alpha male if they had a sex change... it's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## ULTRAVIOLENCIA (Apr 14, 2018)

to me, either ESTP or ISTP


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> How many threads do we need to talk about "alpha males"? My body is still recovering from cringing at one in the INTJ forum.


Your body may be recovering, but...


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

anyone can be chad if they be themselves


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> anyone can be chad if they be themselves


That hurts my inner 4.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Doom_Knight said:


> ESTP
> ESTJ
> ENTJ
> ENTP
> ...


There are a bunch of different ways to define manly, but one would be hard-pressed to find one that did not put the four ET-types at or near the top of the heap. Your ordering is the one that comes to mind for me too, though I can also see a compelling case being made for ESTJ or ENTJ being at the top (yes intuiting is more stereotypically womanly, but not by such a large extent as to overwhelm Te-dom). ENTP is pretty much outright the least manly ET-type.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> anyone can be chad if they be themselves


Whoa. Deep.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Xstp


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

The "_alpha male_" is not a thinking type. What make(s) the "alpha male" an "alpha male" is high-functioning reproductive fitness (across vast group(s) of female-humanoids), above all other males. That makes him 'feminine'-minded (ex; with social poweress), with a masculine exterior.

At best, an "_alpha male_" is an extroverted feeling type. *ESFX - or EXFJ*.

---

As I understand it, the "traditional" ESTP (alpha male) stereotype: 


* *


















Is this a "universal" ladies man alpha (with demonstrable genetic _'reproductive_' fitness?) False.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Definitely not an intuitive. I'd say ESTP.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

ESTP 8w7


----------



## Amyluvsu (Apr 23, 2018)

Estp


----------



## isfpisfp (Sep 10, 2017)

Isfp


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

All of you are wrong, it is actually Infp.


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

ESTP (Han Solo)
ISTP (James Bond)

I guess in terms of successful cut throat business men and military leaders:
ESTJ
ENTJ


----------



## alexisgates (Apr 24, 2018)

id say estp for Boys and younger men, but estj for middle aged and older men


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

ENTJ and ESTP, probably in that order. At least, according to stereotypes the way, and the way that I understand those stereotypes.

Bear in mind, also, that the current president is an ESTP. And so was the last Republican president. And Lyndon B. Johnson, John F. Kennedy, Franklin Roosevelt,Teddy Roosevelt, and Andrew Jackson were all ESTP. Those were all very much "take charge" type presidents. Some of them had such strong personalities that they White House could hardly handle them ($20, Bull-Moose, and #45 come to mind). There were many leadership styles, but the ESTP has often been less diplomatic and more demanding.

The ESTJ and ENTP come to mind as well. One is very administrative, and the other is very chameleonic. Both ambitious. But their style is a bit more flexible, since the ESTJ can work within an institution without having to completely reinvent it, and the ENTP often finds ways of achieving ambitions without necessarily projecting dominance all of the time. However, both are still susceptible to becoming alpha-male stereotypes.


----------



## alexisgates (Apr 24, 2018)

maybe some types are more comfortable in elections and a campaign trail enviroment, so they have a higher Chance to achieve a high elected Office. 
hillary clintons mother is said to have believed , that her daughter should be rather trying to become the first female chief justice of the supreme court, which is (possibly together with the Chairmanship of the federal reserve) the highest appointed Office in the United States. and i do think there are probably more Fed chairs and supreme court justices who have an mbti type which is rather unsuited for performing on campaign trail. for example i believe the last fed chair janet yellen to be INFJ and the current chief justice John Roberts to be ISFJ. the last ISFJ president was george bush sr, and the last INFJ president either Jimmy Carter or even a 19th century President like Martin van Buren or Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Either of the two ESTs.


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

I'd say the stereotypical 'alpha male' are usually ESTX
On a completely (somewhat) related note, I recently learned that in a pack of wolves there are no alphas. It's a common misconception!


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Actually the alpha definition comes from how much dominant and selfish that person is (still fitting well as the leader of the pack) 
thats why ESTP and ESTJs are the first that come to mind, but its not like ESTPs and ESTJs are generally alpha. 
Alpha can be anyone who is dominanat and confident at being himself. Even INTPs can be alpha if they got these traits. 
Also respecting himself more than women is a standard trait of his. Thats why sociopaths can be mistaken as alpha or bad boys (who completely disrespect women).


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

ESTP

If we're talking authoritarian status, then I'd say ESTJ, but in terms of social status, I would say the combination of Se and Fe could produce this in theory.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

My appreciation of the alpha male is a character colored by dominance, aggression, and having all others beneath him. The need is personal and not for the benefit of others (doesn't mean it can't benefit others, but the primary internal motivation is self-beneficial first and foremost). It is to be the best in physical resources, in charge not to command others to achieve a common purpose (again, they can make use of others to achieve a common purpose, but that is not the main concern) but so that no other dictates what said person will have to do...ever.

As such I see this as a Perceiver rather than a Judger (focus personal rather than group oriented, _etc._). E_TJs tend to be driven for leading groups and being in charge to keep a system going in the best way possible or in the way that has always proved to benefit the group as a whole.

I see it as best shown in ESTP.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

The true alpha male is one who is a thermal expansion coefficient.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Y'all have been brainwashed by Hollywood.

Alpha is pack leader, means he must be wise and able to balance his act of self interest and group's. All other manly bravado peacock are only pretenders who may have certain attractive charisma over the female kind but only a few male will ever consider them seriously. In the pack.

Thus only 4 ExxJ type have the _ideal_ capacity.

Fret not, whoever the alpha there will always an INTJ as his wingman or advisor. Haha.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

contradictionary said:


> Y'all have been brainwashed by Hollywood.
> 
> Alpha is pack leader, means he must be wise and able to balance his act of self interest and group's.


Wrong. Alpha wolves are simply the strongest and bravest wolves. If INFP wolf becomes strongest wolf and beats the ESTJ wolf in combat, then he becomes alpha wolf. This is retarded, because the fact that you all say roughly the same type means there is confirmation bias at play here as a result of stereotypical type descriptions... What's so alpha about T anyway? I just don't see it because animals can't think logically...


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Zidane said:


> Wrong. Alpha wolves are simply the strongest and bravest wolves. If INFP wolf becomes strongest wolf and beats the ESTJ wolf in combat, then he becomes alpha wolf. This is retarded, because the fact that you all say roughly the same type means there is confirmation bias at play here as a result of stereotypical type descriptions... What's so alpha about T anyway? I just don't see it because animals can't think logically...


Wrong. Wolves in the wild are families, so the "alphas" are actually the parents. So if you want to compare us to wolves, the way to be an alpha is to start a family, not be strong or brave.

If you want to compare us to primates, then again you would be wrong. While being strong can help an individual of some species (eg gorillas, chimpanzees), their ranking will also (in some cases, mostly eg bonobos) come from socialisation and group favours ie looking out for the others in the group. Chimps will groom, male bonobos will get on the dominant female's good sides and female bonobos will literally fuck their way to the top lol mostly by having sex with other females. 

The idea of an alpha male in humans has been found to be largely untrue in that there isn't a single trait or set of trait because a man in one situation with a certain group would find himself the alpha leader, while the same man could be low ranking in another group. Think an army general would be alpha leader in the army or a CEO of a big company (and yes, then his thinking and ensuring the best for the group would be _highly_ valued) but he could be a "beta" when playing sports like soccer (where physical skill is the most desired trait). 

Please research before trying to tell others they are wrong lol


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

ESTP was the first to come to mind but I'd go with ESTJ, more of an "in charge" unrelenting aura. Definitely down to these two


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Because_why_not said:


> Wrong. Wolves in the wild are families, so the "alphas" are actually the parents. So if you want to compare us to wolves, the way to be an alpha is to start a family, not be strong or brave.


Oh look a smartass. You think I don't know that? In any case, besides wolves there is a huge number of species wherein the males fight for top position, for more "pussy acces" so to speak. Just look at the lions. Most prides consists of a number of females with one or two "bosses" on top. Whenever another male lion enters the picture and he wants to mate with the females a battle starts. If he wins he becomes the new king and the old king often has to leave.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Zidane said:


> Wrong. Alpha wolves are simply the strongest and bravest wolves. If INFP wolf becomes strongest wolf and beats the ESTJ wolf in combat, then he becomes alpha wolf. This is retarded, because the fact that you all say roughly the same type means there is confirmation bias at play here as a result of stereotypical type descriptions... What's so alpha about T anyway? I just don't see it because animals can't think logically...


I said [ideal] based only on one predictor parameter: MBTI type. As with all kind of predictor it serve only to predict.

There's no stopping that any other type could be an alpha or even a good one at that.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Zidane said:


> Oh look a smartass. You think I don't know that? In any case, besides wolves there is a huge number of species wherein the males fight for top position, for more "pussy acces" so to speak. Just look at the lions. Most packs consists of a number of females with one or two "bosses" on top. Whenever another male lion enters the picture and he wants to mate with the females a battle starts. If he wins he becomes the new king and the old king often has to leave.


Lol why are you so angry? Feel like your "alpha" is being challenged? Hahaha

And no, that's not how wolves work. I told you: they are families. Male and female wolves leave their first pack when they are around 3 years old, and finding a mate is both of their top priority because being a lone wolf is dangerous. Once they find their mate, they typically mate for life. So no, she won't be dumping her wolf!bf for some new brave guy that enters the territory unannounced. It was actually the book on wolves (studied in a zoo) The Wolf by American scientist L. David Mech which gave people this false idea of alphas and wolves, but once Mech discovered his own work was flawed, the damage had been done. 

As for lions, yes, the male lion can fight to get breeding rights to a new pride, however, lions will typically have up to three or even four (up to seven in some reports) males sharing reproductive rights of a pride. The group of male lions is called a coalition and although there can be fighting within a coalition, there's actually no one dominant male lion because all have breeding access to females in the pride. If a male lion loses a fight in his coalition, he'd just pick himself up for another day. In the pride, other males will be cubs who will be chased away once they reach sexual maturity (if they even make it that far, as male lion clubs have a high mortality rate). So even in lions, the idea of an "alpha" is questionable at best as it's not even necessarily the strongest or bravest individual leading and breeding as you believe.

Your knowledge of animals is basic at best and it's funny to see you try to use them in your argument (especially as humans, wolves and lions split on the evolutionary tree how many millions of years ago? lol). Again, I suggest you research your claims and maybe focus on humans in an argument about humans


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Because_why_not said:


> Lol why are you so angry? Feel like your "alpha" is being challenged? Hahaha


Am I angry or are you imagining I am angry? How do you know that? Can you see me? Can you see my emotional state through a computer screen simply because I call you a smartass? Are you clairvoyant or are you just projecting?



> And no, that's not how wolves work. I told you: they are families. Male and female wolves leave their first pack when they are around 3 years old, and finding a mate is both of their top priority because being a lone wolf is dangerous. Once they find their mate, they typically mate for life. So no, she won't be dumping her wolf!bf for some new brave guy that enters the territory unannounced. It was actually the book on wolves (studied in a zoo) The Wolf by American scientist L. David Mech which gave people this false idea of alphas and wolves, but once Mech discovered his own work was flawed, the damage had been done.


I already said I know that. You are wrong about the mating part though. Just because you can find one monogamous wolf couple doesn't mean that's the case across the board. That's called extrapolation of limited data. Have you ever owned a dog? 
Although generally, yes, the father is going to be the alpha. What's the point of fighting with your father anyway if the pack consists of a family? I don't think the mother is the female the boys are looking to hump... That's why they leave the pack.



> So even in lions, the idea of an "alpha" is questionable at best as it's not even necessarily the strongest or bravest individual leading and breeding as you believe.


1 cm = alpha centimer
2 cm = beta centimer
3 cm = gamma centimer
4 cm = delta centimer
5 cm = episolan centimer
...

Alpha just means first. Number one. The fastest runner is the alpha runner. The best soccer player is the alpha soccer player. The best chess player is the alpha chess player. The best fighter is the alpha fighter. In animal kingdoms, it tends to be the most fit/the biggest who is in charge. They can say, "this is my territory", or "this is my female", without much consequence. I don't care about humans being alpha, because such behaviour is primitive and possessive... All I meant to say was that alpha to me means a measurement of strength, inner in the sense of bravery and outer in the sense of physical power. Because most people, when they think of "alpha man", the image of a strong man pops up... No?


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> As for lions, yes, the male lion can fight to get breeding rights to a new pride, however, lions will typically have up to three or even four (up to seven in some reports) males sharing reproductive rights of a pride. The group of male lions is called a coalition and although there can be fighting within a coalition, there's actually no one dominant male lion because all have breeding access to females in the pride. If a male lion loses a fight in his coalition, he'd just pick himself up for another day. In the pride, other males will be cubs who will be chased away once they reach sexual maturity (if they even make it that far, as male lion clubs have a high mortality rate). So even in lions, the idea of an "alpha" is questionable at best as it's not even necessarily the strongest or bravest individual leading and breeding as you believe.
> 
> Your knowledge of animals is basic at best and it's funny to see you try to use them in your argument (especially as humans, wolves and lions split on the evolutionary tree how many millions of years ago? lol). Again, I suggest you research your claims and maybe focus on humans in an argument about humans


I kind of lose it when arriving at the "up to 3 or 4 even 7" share access rights. And the coalition part as if they were the 'triple entente' of some sort.

Then you laugh at his 'limited knowledge' and finally, your conclusion of 'questionable at best' revealed you. LoL. 

You have difficulty in your human agenda (whatever it is) because of biological science is not on your side?


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

contradictionary said:


> I kind of lose it when arriving at the "up to 3 or 4 even 7" share access rights. And the coalition part as if they were the 'triple entente' of some sort.
> 
> Then you laugh at his 'limited knowledge' and finally, your conclusion of 'questionable at best' revealed you. LoL.
> 
> You have difficulty in your human agenda (whatever it is) because of biological science is not on your side?


I'm gonna be completely honest: I really don't know what you're trying to say lol.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> I'm gonna be completely honest: I really don't know what you're trying to say lol.


Do you know yours? You sounds too confident in doubting science.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Zidane said:


> Am I angry or are you imagining I am angry? How do you know that? Can you see me? Can you see my emotional state through a computer screen simply because I call you a smartass? Are you clairvoyant or are you just projecting?


If I'm clairvoyant I must be right, so you're saying "are you right or wrong". And my comment is because normally when people are calm, they don't need to resort to name calling like "smartass" when they've been proven wrong 




> I already said I know that. You are wrong about the mating part though. Just because you can find one monogamous wolf couple doesn't mean that's the case across the board. That's called extrapolation of limited data. Have you ever owned a dog?
> Although generally, yes, the father is going to be the alpha. What's the point of fighting with your father anyway if the pack consists of a family? I don't think the mother is the female the boys are looking to hump... That's why they leave the pack, because they can't hump their parents or their siblings...


Yes, they do leave to not hump with their parents. Because it's a family unit. Like I've been saying. The same way humans wouldnt stay with their natal families. I don't see your point (which was originally that the strongest bravest wolf is the the one to breed)




> 1 cm = alpha centimer
> 2 cm = beta centimer
> 3 cm = gamma centimer
> 4 cm = delta centimer
> ...


Your argument (again) was the strongest and bravest are the alphas who breed. I've never once seen anything like "alpha centimetre, beta centimetre" and just to make sure that it just wasn't outside of my knowledge, I googled it and even that didn't lead me to anything. Alpha, beta etc are letters from the Greek alphabet (actually where the word alphabet comes from). It doesn't mean "one, two, three". 

You were arguing that the term alpha relates to wolves, where you said the strongest and bravest is the alpha who mates. I corrected you. You had also said that looking out for the group had nothing to do with it. I also corrected you on that. You then said it was in lions, not wolves giving you your evidence. I then corrected you. I cba showing you your own quotes from such a short time frame so if you've forgotten, you can read back ITT. 

I can appreciate if there _is_ communication issues but as I've been telling you, alpha (as in leader) doesn't mean the strongest (or bravest). In humans, the leader is determined by group and circumstance. It's not always the more physically strong (though if you remember, I said it can help with some species). Same with it's not always the physically strongest that mates in humans. Human society is a lot more complex than I think you're giving it credit for but if you did want to compare us to animals, primates would be your best bet, though as I said, you'd still be looking at something that would be millions of years separated.


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

contradictionary said:


> Do you know yours? You sounds too confident in doubting science.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I'm not doubting science. Not too sure where you think I have. 

I think you're not a native speaker because the grammar doesn't match up (both the question and the verb in the next sentence). I don't mean that as a criticism if you're not,but more I really can't understand you so I honestly don't know how to answer you.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> I'm not doubting science. Not too sure where you think I have.
> 
> I think you're not a native speaker because the grammar doesn't match up (both the question and the verb in the next sentence). I don't mean that as a criticism if you're not,but more I really can't understand you so I honestly don't know how to answer you.


It is not my native but i could perfectly understand your remark 'questionable at best' means and your narration on lion pride as fitting to 'questionable at best' to you too.

You've just made me repeat things. Good job.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

contradictionary said:


> It is not my native but i could perfectly understand your remark 'questionable at best' means and your narration on lion pride as fitting to 'questionable at best' to you too.
> 
> You've just made me repeat things. Good job.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Well, I'm in the most polite way possible want to tell that I don't understand and if I don't understand you, I can't respond. 

Again, I don't understand what you're trying to say. I used the phrase "questionable at best" about there being an alpha lion in a group of male lions. You say that you understand that and I find it questionable at best(?)

If you're curious, here are some sites that will teach you about lions(?):

https://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/male-lion-coalitions-more-power-than-one
Lion Facts
https://www.quora.com/What-happens-to-an-alpha-male-Lion-if-he-is-beaten (I know this is Quora but the top answer is from a biologist and more detailed than my answer)
https://www.livescience.com/27404-lion-facts.html


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> Well, I'm in the most polite way possible want to tell that I don't understand and if I don't understand you, I can't respond.
> 
> Again, I don't understand what you're trying to say. I used the phrase "questionable at best" about there being an alpha lion in a group of male lions. You say that you understand that and I find it questionable at best(?)
> 
> ...


The most common lion pride is single male. Next will be "coalition" of two siblings, three are very rare. The "more than 3 up to 7 lion" is from a photographer blog who narrated his article full of could and would.

Singular or plural they are still *unsquestionably*, alpha. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

contradictionary said:


> The most common lion pride is single male. Next will be "coalition" of two siblings, three are very rare. The "more than 3 up to 7 lion" is from a photographer blog who narrated his article full of could and would.
> 
> Singular or plural they are still *unsquestionably*, alpha.
> 
> ...


Yes and I didn't say that it was always 7 and I don't think anywhere will tell you that but I'll let it slide. "Up to" is the key phrase here. It means that numbers _can_ reach that high, but that doesn't make it the most common. It has been documented however (see below).

And are you comparing males to females? Strictly speaking, there cannot be more than one alpha because it's definition is the most dominant. If you have one or more males, you can't compare this to females because they are basically females (I really don't know how to describe this any better. An alpha male isn't alpha to females. Think of a like-for-like thing). So if you have one single male lion and a pride of females (which again is very possible), he isn't an alpha male, because it's just him.

If you mean amongst male lions then again, there is no alpha because lions in a coalition will share mating rights with females. Usually a male would choose a female and guard her, giving him temporary dominance, but that's not to say that the other males couldn't choose another female to mate with. Most fighting between males was more from ownership being unclear, rather than outright challenges for mates.

Lastly, coalitions are actually much more common than people think. This is because as a lone lion, it's extremely dangerous and there are strength in numbers both to survive and take over/defend a pride. I couldn't find any references for numbers, but this article talks about coalition size, membership and workings and briefly mentions comparisons to single lions (its main focus is related vs unrelated coalitions):

https://www.cbs.umn.edu/sites/cbs.u...f_male_lions_kin_selection_or_game_theory.pdf

If you want to back up or explain your claims, I'll be more than happy to read. I don't really see it though. Like I said, I'm willing to let some aspects of communication slide because I respect that this isn't your native language, but unless you can point me to where your claims are coming from beyond held beliefs, that's just what I'm going to assume they are. Due to this getting a bit deraily, I might not reply unless you can successfully link (or just explain) what you're saying. 

Tl;dr this discussion: in terms of "alpha", yes, there is one mating wolf pair in a pack, but they are parents, so no, as the "strongest and bravest" definition, it doesn't exist there really.
For lions, yes, males will fight each other for taking over a pride, but then they tend to use group work and share breeding rights after and the ranks of domination will be fluid, so as the "strongest and bravest", no it doesn't really exist there either as a rule.
Then there are humans, whose leaders tend to be based on situations so again, alpha as the "strongest and bravest" doesn't exist there. The same man can be a leader or successful in one place, and no good in another.
Groups tend to have given leaders at any time, but these are not fixed in the way that the original commenter made or you by extension (though you've focused more on lions specifically and he argued an original point).
Comparing humans to distant animals is not proving a point. Millions of years of independent evolution will render that argument basically moot anyway, even if evidence were undeniably clear in animals such as wolves and lions.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Because_why_not said:


> If you want to back up or explain your claims, I'll be more than happy to read. I don't really see it though. Like I said, I'm willing to let some aspects of communication slide because I respect that this isn't your native language, but unless you can point me to where your claims are coming from beyond held beliefs, that's just what I'm going to assume they are. Due to this getting a bit deraily, I might not reply unless you can successfully link (or just explain) what you're saying.


Actually I've wrote about lion pride couple of times here unfortunately the thread had been moved to spam due to OP's own trolling behaviour. He was banned then.:dry:

Thanks for the link to the research by umn, i can see there are competitions among the coalitions too, does not matter whether the males are related males or not. 

My understanding alpha denotes pack leader, be it monarchy, diarchy, triumvirate, tetrarchy, or whatever. With the 'title' came the privilege where one of them being the right to mate with the female(s). This 'title' to the throne is earned by means of combat at the cost of blood. It will keep getting challenged by roaming throneless male(s) and it will END, one day. Nothing is permanent in lion pride since winner takes all. Winner = alpha.

Non alpha(s) keeps roaming as rover, nomad, wanderer, vagabond in no man's (pride's) land.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

Probs ESTP looking at the amount of boxers and MMA fighters belonging to that type


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

knifey said:


> Honestly... in au the male stereotype is ESFP. The culture is different... and ENTJ's are seen as a bit uptight and weird. If you can't sit around a bbq, kick a footy, and drink a beer while wearing a singlet then you're seen as an uptight buzzkill.


Yeh nah ESTJ m8.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

The terminology 'alpha male' is just weird. The stereotype plays out on tv, but irl with people I know, girls aren't swooning over these guys. I've known way too many girls swooning over the exquisitely dressed gay guy who is never going to go out with them and they should really let it go and move on a whole lot sooner. I'm sure Alpha male was cool in the days of yonder when there were constantly invading tribes and untold beasts in the dark. Not so much these days.


----------



## johncena (Aug 17, 2017)

Roslyn said:


> The terminology 'alpha male' is just weird. The stereotype plays out on tv, but irl with people I know, girls aren't swooning over these guys. I've known way too many girls swooning over the exquisitely dressed gay guy who is never going to go out with them and they should really let it go and move on a whole lot sooner. I'm sure Alpha male was cool in the days of yonder when there were constantly invading tribes and untold beasts in the dark. Not so much these days.


Its usually a male thing they look up to em with super hero action figures. I look super masculine with a big frame but Im not 'alpha' in behaviour. Strangely I usually get more compliments from men than women.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

Some random thoughts I have been toying with: when it comes to functions, IMO Se is the most stereotypically alpha male. Followed by Te. Fe (the ability to use emotions to influence others) is also very powerful but in a more traditionally alpha female way. 

Anyway, functions ranked from more powerful and influential to less powerful and influential are, IMO:

Se > Te > Fe > Ti > Fi > Ni > Ne > Si

So translating to types loosely:

ESTP > ESFP > ENTJ >= ISTP


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Lord Pixel said:


> I think the issue is that the term "alpha" seems to have some ideal stigma to it. To me alpha simply means the man in the most dominant position in any given group of men, not a good man, or a bad man, just a dominant man, isn't that what the whole debunked wolf theory was based off of anyway, in a group of scummy people the most dominant scummy person is the alpha. When you talk about a guy like this and have to say that his monogamous traits are not alpha and beta to me it just seems sad because it's like wtf is beta or lower ranking about that? Being "alpha" all of the sudden is considered a higher ranking than a man who is loyal and works hard?


See, now you're pointing out the flaws in the theory and the terminology and traits associated with alphas now .. same as me in a way. 

I don't think we can go "it means this to me and means that to you" without also criticizing the _entire_ theory and descriptions. A generalized and well defined/explained set of ideas and descriptions is what makes something useful. If we get into a territory where different people have to define what something means to them and in doing so create vastly different ideas of what something is, then it's better to question the very use of the terms themselves.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Jawz said:


> See, now you're pointing out the flaws in the theory and the terminology and traits associated with alphas now .. same as me in a way.
> 
> I don't think we can go "it means this to me and means that to you" without also criticizing the _entire_ theory and descriptions. A generalized and well defined/explained set of ideas and descriptions is what makes something useful. If we get into a territory where different people have to define what something means to them and in doing so create vastly different ideas of what something is, then it's better to question the very use of the terms themselves.


I agree, you got, alpha is a good man, alpha is a genetically perfect man, alpha is a dominant man so far, and that's just some lol. Like you said, these varying definitions seem like symptoms of a flawed theory.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

An alpha male is a male with those superlative qualities who leads.

2 things differentiate common leaders with alpha leaders:
1. An alpha leads because he has to, not he wanted to. Either by destiny or the society needs
2. By leading is not always have to stand in podium and/or giving orders. Leading is the power to influence, if you go to communities you will find such man who do not always in the spotlight but clearly very influential in the group.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

contradictionary said:


> An alpha male is a male with those superlative qualities who leads.
> 
> 2 things differentiate common leaders with alpha leaders:
> 1. An alpha leads because he has to, not he wanted to. Either by destiny or the society needs
> ...


What determines this? Leading is leading either way, what makes the motive more or less alpha if being the leader is what makes one alpha anyway.


I'm starting to feel like alpha is just people picking up a bunch of ideal ( to them) traits and stuffing it into one man and saying that's alpha, and them men try to replicate all these traits into themselves to reach this archetype of man created out of "ideal" traits people have perceived. And some of these traits even contradict themselves. Alpha is mysterious doesn't always reveal his intentions with everyone. Alpha is transparent and sees no need to hide his intentions from people. Alpha sleeps with many women, alpha only dates a few women. Alpha is emotional, alpha is not emotional. Alpha is largely based on what people agree alpha to be, it seems to be a figment of agreement, much like fiat money.


----------



## Sett The Boss (4 mo ago)

" Alpha male" is term to describe males who are apex predators and excel in this key areas:
1. Physicality-masculine face, hight, muscles, combat ability.

2. fiscality-they have wealth and lot of money

3. Status-they have high level connections are chsrismatic and have high social intelligence and generally higher cognitive abilities

4. Being wise and intelligent-they have to have interesting stories meaning they have to take risks and get experience, retaining cold mind under pressure, strategic tactical thinking and ability to improvise

5. Woman- they have lot of woman or one very high quality woman because lot of woman or very high quality woman enhance their status and social hierarchy and woman is always reflection of her man

So now that we established this components I will write 3 types that have greatest inclination of becoming and being apex predators
ENTJ ESTP ESTJ
now keep in mind that I am talking about top of the mointain not some local friend group hierarchy sh!t in that case ESFJ ESFP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread was a very funny read. Hehe. Hilarious.

As an ESTP I think socially I am mostly a Sigma. I can hold my own but I rarely desire to lead a group socially at all. I will rarely choose to lead or follow socially. But I can fit in easily, go and chill with the group, and then well I just bounce. I can however be passively dominant in a setting. As in people gravitate to me, without my doing much other than simply existing and saying obnoxious sarcastic one liners. But yeah I usually shirk socially hierarchy. I am too emotionally lazy to maintain the necessary crap one must do in order to be 'Alpha' of a group. I do not like maintaining that much emotional effort, or social politics.

I guess I do not know a bunch of other ESTPs but I would imagine that it probably has more to do with enneagram over just types.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

XXXX because as a true alpha, they would be fully developed in all areas.


----------

